# Does your man walk your poodle?



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

That shirt is hilariously wonderful! Great job!!! 

Unfortunately my man has not earned it. He only walks the dogs with me, and only once a month or so. The (many) animals are my thing, he just enjoys the love. But he works hard to allow me to take care of lots of animals, so he deserves a special shirt... I will have to think what kind.


----------



## Curlywhite (May 26, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> That shirt is hilariously wonderful! Great job!!!
> 
> Unfortunately my man has not earned it. He only walks the dogs with me, and only once a month or so. The (many) animals are my thing, he just enjoys the love. But he works hard to allow me to take care of lots of animals, so he deserves a special shirt... I will have to think what kind.


I guess I've been really lucky with my man <3

He even helps out with the bathing, and sometimes brushes her coat. And he likes to help out with exhibitions and everything that involves our beloved dog 

Before we got our poodle, he said he was a cat-person, now he's changed his mind


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

He must have been born with the poodle gene! Lucky woman!


----------



## Curlywhite (May 26, 2013)

He just did'nt know until he got a poodle ;-)


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My husband will walk Billy our standard,but not very often,as to be honest he walks better with me! He wouldnt walk tiny mini pup Tia! He plays with them,helps me bath Billy,and helps with training but I do the majority of the work,but I don't work and he does,so I think that's only fair. We are both very interested in Tellingon TTouch though,and we are waiting for a DVD to come,we are reading the book at the moment,and he says he would like us to both go to a workshop with the dogs to learn this. If he can do TTouch on both dogs it will help him bond more,especially with Billy who is a big mummy's boy,whereas Tia is very much a daddy's girl. Think most men are quite soft with dogs,I started a thread a little while ago called "daddy's girl" and everyone put photos of their men and their dogs on it!


----------



## Curlywhite (May 26, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> My husband will walk Billy our standard,but not very often,as to be honest he walks better with me! He wouldnt walk tiny mini pup Tia! He plays with them,helps me bath Billy,and helps with training but I do the majority of the work,but I don't work and he does,so I think that's only fair. We are both very interested in Tellingon TTouch though,and we are waiting for a DVD to come,we are reading the book at the moment,and he says he would like us to both go to a workshop with the dogs to learn this. If he can do TTouch on both dogs it will help him bond more,especially with Billy who is a big mummy's boy,whereas Tia is very much a daddy's girl. Think most men are quite soft with dogs,I started a thread a little while ago called "daddy's girl" and everyone put photos of their men and their dogs on it!


I'm curious, what's TTouch?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Well,it's a training method created by a lady called Linda Tellington Jones. It's involves groundwork and circular massage and it is supposed to really help dogs relax and focus on learning,it's good for anxious dogs. I'm not very good at attaching links like some clever people on here but if you put in TTouch for dogs on your search engine you will be able to read about it. It looks so good,and I love gentle kind training methods. Have a read and let me know what you think.


----------



## Curlywhite (May 26, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Well,it's a training method created by a lady called Linda Tellington Jones. It's involves groundwork and circular massage and it is supposed to really help dogs relax and focus on learning,it's good for anxious dogs. I'm not very good at attaching links like some clever people on here but if you put in TTouch for dogs on your search engine you will be able to read about it. It looks so good,and I love gentle kind training methods. Have a read and let me know what you think.


Thank you, I took a quick peak at TTouch.com. This looks really interesting, our dog is sometimes anxious when we get visitors, and since she is my first dog, I really want to bond better with her. I could'nt find any workshops here in North-Norway, but things like this usually comes to us a few years after ;-)
I see they sell books and DVD's? You say you've read the book, is it easy to read/understand? (my english is not so good)
Maybe the DVD is a better choice for me


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Curlywhite said:


> I guess I've been really lucky with my man <3
> 
> *He even helps out with the bathing, and sometimes brushes her coat.* And he likes to help out with exhibitions and everything that involves our beloved dog
> 
> Before we got our poodle, he said he was a cat-person, now he's changed his mind


Yup. I do all the grooming to. I think it helps with the bonding, as long as you're not rough with it. I've seen some rough grooming. It also gives me a chance to go over the dog head to toe checking for any lumps, bumps and critters. Kind of a daily health inspection.

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh I have got to get my hubby one of those t-shirts!!! He's quite a big chap and walks our tpoo more than I do! He is her devoted slave!

BTW, re TTouch, I started doing the basics with Pippin, just to calm her down if she was getting a bit overexcited. The magazine "Your Dog" in the UK does monthly "episodes" on how to do it. It really is great, more of a massage type thing, but it definitely works. If we have visitors or she's just overtired/irritable, I have Pippin on my knee and do little circles round her shoulders, neck, spine and she gets so relaxed she can nod off to sleep...

Interestingly, although hubby is her slave, I'm the one she listens to for training etc and she tolerates me doing stuff to her (grooming and so on) WAY more than him. She plays him up quite regularly, but rarely me. Maybe TTouch helped with the "bonding" there? Or maybe it's just she recognises a bad tempered "female dog" when she sees one!!! lol


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My man did not want a POODLE ! He loves the Shih tuz breed and could not believe I changed breeds on him. He thought they were too big and too foo foo. He loves them now, sings their praises to anyone that will listen. But walk them... not unless I am going too and then he will only walk Carley. I would never dream he would bathe them or brush him... They are my dogs and I am the only one who cares for their needs. He does walk around the house with a poodle nose in his hand most of the time...lol


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Tia is very twitchy at the moment if I try to shave her face and feet,have got the groomer just doing it every 3 weeks at the moment,it only takes her 10 minutes so I would love to be able to do her as it would save me having to keep driving over there. Billy doesn't mind me doing his face and tail,but pulls his feet away so I'm hoping TTouch will help with both of them. Had to order the DVD from America,hope it soon comes. The book is good but to sure if your English isn't that good,although your posts are brilliant,I couldn't imagine posting in Norwegian! Think the DVD would be good as it will show how to do the different massages. Glad you said it helped with Pippin,manxcat,it will interesting to see how we get on with our two.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Curlywhite said:


> My husband is kind enough to take the evening walk in rain and cold:amen:
> 
> I thought he needed a t-shirt that gives him credit for the job, so I made this t-shirt
> 
> ...


Just ordered the "Keeping him fit - It's a poodles job" for hubby as a (few days late) birthday present! It's on Sunday so he will just have to wait for it, but will probably be so surprised I remembered at all that he won't mind...

Those poodle t-shirts, and everything else, are great! Had a bit of a problem working out the exchange rate though, but they were quite reasonable!

When it arrives I will get a photo of him in it... )


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Tia is very twitchy at the moment if I try to shave her face and feet,have got the groomer just doing it every 3 weeks at the moment,it only takes her 10 minutes so I would love to be able to do her as it would save me having to keep driving over there. Billy doesn't mind me doing his face and tail,but pulls his feet away so I'm hoping TTouch will help with both of them. Had to order the DVD from America,hope it soon comes. The book is good but to sure if your English isn't that good,although your posts are brilliant,I couldn't imagine posting in Norwegian! Think the DVD would be good as it will show how to do the different massages. Glad you said it helped with Pippin,manxcat,it will interesting to see how we get on with our two.


Let me know how it goes Carrie-e, as front legs and feet are a problem for me to groom. If this helps I might invest in the DVD...

Manxcat


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My husband sports a shirt that says, "real men own poodles!" He doesn't generally walk them without me, but we do take them for walks together and we do attract quite a bit of attention with three!

As far as bathing...my husband has a history of plopping them in the tub while I'm not home and presenting me with a dripping wet dog to dry when I get home!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

CM, that is pretty funny about being presented with a dripping wet dog, well, at least from the reading end of things! Dh is actually the one who taught Lexi to walk on a leash. He walks her and takes her for car rides.


----------



## Curlywhite (May 26, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Just ordered the "Keeping him fit - It's a poodles job" for hubby as a (few days late) birthday present! It's on Sunday so he will just have to wait for it, but will probably be so surprised I remembered at all that he won't mind...
> 
> Those poodle t-shirts, and everything else, are great! Had a bit of a problem working out the exchange rate though, but they were quite reasonable!
> 
> When it arrives I will get a photo of him in it... )


I'm dying to see a picture of your big man with the tiny poodle 

He (and other big men proudly walking small dogs) is the reason I made the shirt. It's just a lovely sight 

PS! My own man is a tiny, little guy, but still very proud of our cute, little poodle <3


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, my husband walks our spoo...he has to as I cannot do it all! Full time job, 2 kids with piano, violin & viola (me), English and French tutoring, swim lessons, playdates and other stuff that I can't think of. We take turns getting up at 6 am to give Chanter a good 40-60 minutes of play and then I come home at lunch 4 afternoons/week to walk the dog and DH does one noon time walk (it's hard for him to leave the office). I run with the dog routinely and DH does once in awhile. I usually do the final walk-to-the-park before bed. Hmmm now that I've written this down, I think I'm doing most of it!


----------



## Curlywhite (May 26, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Tia is very twitchy at the moment if I try to shave her face and feet,have got the groomer just doing it every 3 weeks at the moment,it only takes her 10 minutes so I would love to be able to do her as it would save me having to keep driving over there. Billy doesn't mind me doing his face and tail,but pulls his feet away so I'm hoping TTouch will help with both of them. Had to order the DVD from America,hope it soon comes. The book is good but to sure if your English isn't that good,although your posts are brilliant,I couldn't imagine posting in Norwegian! Think the DVD would be good as it will show how to do the different massages. Glad you said it helped with Pippin,manxcat,it will interesting to see how we get on with our two.


Thank you, I'm not always sure if my posts make sense, long time since school 

I was so inspired after reading about TTouch that I tried to massage Melis a little when I should brush her today, and she sure did enjoy it! Her eyes closed and her body relaxed, we had a really cosy time while I brushed her 

Still haven't decided if I should order just the DVD or the whole set, with taxes and shipping I guess it's money saved ordering the whole set at once..


----------



## Curlywhite (May 26, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> My husband sports a shirt that says, "real men own poodles!" He doesn't generally walk them without me, but we do take them for walks together and we do attract quite a bit of attention with three!
> 
> As far as bathing...my husband has a history of plopping them in the tub while I'm not home and presenting me with a dripping wet dog to dry when I get home!


I've seen a picture of one of those shirts, their really cool


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a poodle shirt I wear to work. It's a polo style shirt w/ an image of a poodle on the breast in a very old-style clip and the words "der pudel". 

I walk Panda every day and groom him myself! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Great shirt!
Yes, my husband walks Lily every morning and I do evenings. Works out with our schedules best that way. But I do all the bathing and brushing. 
When we had a 5 lb Pomeranian, my husband would walk her too (just wasn't crazy about the pink leash I bought her, LOL!) 
I love seeing a guy with a little dog.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I have always been the dog person, groomer, trainer, i feed, clean up after them etc. But since getting vogue my spoo, hubby is enamoured with her. Play and snuggle her lots. We always walk together at night, but he gets the older trained dog and i work with puppy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bruce loves the dogs and is more than happy to walk them, even in our rural, small town Ontario area, where most of the people are used to Border collies and GSD's. The more frou frou the better. When we take Quincy and Journey out, he usually reaches for her leash, because she is a Daddy's girl. So there we are, Bruce with a bright red girl in a continental, traipsing through our small town of 4,100 people, mostly farmers, and he is in his glory!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Great shirts! Too funny! 

I don't have a man, but if I did, you better believe he'd be walking the Poodles... and the Chi's. lol. At least one of the Chi's. As it is, I have to take them each separately and it takes a lot of time.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

if we're out together with the dogs oh has tricky while i walk opie, our dobermann i was the one at home with opie constantly for the first three years of his life so he doesn't always behave for oh. now we've got benji has well, a little staffy/jrt cross he holds him as well so he feels a bit more manly.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

My honey could never imagine having a poodle having said that our spoo has stolen his heart. He loves to take care of his boy, walks, rides in the truck, takes him fishing with him. He reminds me of Si on Duck Dynasty with the hunting spoo! When he takes him in the pickup truck Charlie sits up in the passenger seat like he's one of the boys


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Curlywhite said:


> Does your man walk your poodle?


Absolutely, I walk him! A day without walking with Kolbi.....is not going to happen. As much as he needs the walk, I need the "bonding time"! Nothing better to relieve some stress! It brings a great feeling to watch him explore his daily route only to get home, play with the "post walk" treat/cookie and then flip over on his back for a nice little recovery nap! Brings a big smile from me, everytime!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not married, but my 60+ year old ex-biker father will walk Ryker, my 7 lb red poodle 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Mike will gladly walk the Spoos if I'll let him. I'm trying very hard to let him more often. Unfortunately, I don't like them to be walked "wrong." :argh: 

But I do allow him the honor of policing the yard of poop. I used to do it before we moved to Timbuktu where the yard is more full of ticks than grass. In exchange I handle all the medicines and grooming and training and shopping. What? Trust me, he would much rather clean up poop than shop, even for the dog.

----

*Re: TTouch* - I've been very interested in it since I was a teenager and they used to have infomercials on about it. I bought the book with my first college pay check, but it was too complicated for me to follow. How you're supposed to hold your fingers and the very specific number and direction of "touches" overwhelmed me. *Carrie-e,* definitely let us know what you think of the DVD's.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Think we are talking on two threads Ciscley,it gets confusing doesn't it! I knew I was talking about TTouch on another thread. I will let you know how we get on. My hubby is a wondeful calm man who seems to have a healing touch anyway. He was marvellous at taking the pain and fear away from my dear mum and dad when they were both dying with cancer so I think he will be fantastic at TTouch,reckon he will pick it up quickly and be able to teach me.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Well in my household we are two men who walk the dog, lol! But my straight friends see that our poodle seems to attract the attention of all the ladies since he's oh so cute and very well behaved. It's definitely made those said men reconsider whether having an "unmanly" poodle might do them some good.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

WhosMyFluffyPuppy said:


> Well in my household we are two men who walk the dog, lol! But my straight friends see that our poodle seems to attract the attention of all the ladies since he's oh so cute and very well behaved. It's definitely made those said men reconsider whether having an "unmanly" poodle might do them some good.



Yep, Panda is quite the chick magnet.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

My man walks Charlie (occasionally) and Edison (never).

So I think the shirt is for me.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And just to prove what a good sport my hubby is...

Here he is in his birthday t-shirt! I should maybe mention that he has just lost over 6.5 stones (about 91lb) so it's kind of appropriate (especially at his age!) and "keeping him fit - it's a poodle's job" is soooooo true!

Manxcat


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! He has done amazingly well. Good for him.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, don't think he will get like the chap on the t-shirt though! He had a good laugh at the t-shirt :-0


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

So we went for a walk today and took Cash half the way. My dad *asked* to walk him. Mind you, this is a bearded former-biker man in his 60s walking a 4 pound black poodle with a frou-frou cut. Priceless. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

How lovely! Bet Cash liked walking with his grandad! Billy wasn't used to men when we got him as he had lived with the breeder and her daughter for 8 months so he was a bit unsure of hubby but over the last 4 months has really taken to him and he jumps up on the sofa and gets right on his lap now,it's lovely to see!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

The men of our house like to stick together... Beau usually won't walk without my dad. He walks better the more of his pack are present, but if he has to walk with just one of us, it's got to be him. He's such a daddy's boy. :lol:


----------



## joedjax (Aug 28, 2013)

I am a guy and the poodle is MINE. So yes, I walk her. lol.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_[Mike will gladly walk the Spoos if I'll let him. I'm trying very hard to let him more often. Unfortunately, I don't like them to be walked "wrong." ]_
LOL - that sounds like me! 
Manxcat, congrats to your husband for doing such a good job!
_[a bearded former-biker man in his 60s walking a 4 pound black poodle with a frou-frou cut. Priceless]_
Caniche, You need to post a pic of that! BTW...guys walking small dogs is totally a chick magnet! I love to see it, shows a guy is confident with himself


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Caniche said:


> I'm not married, but my 60+ year old ex-biker father will walk Ryker, my 7 lb red poodle


My advice would be to marry a guy _just like your father!_ 

The_ only_ reason my dh doesn't walk Chagall is that I never relinquish the leash! He's mine, _all mine_, I say! (Chagall that is, well, hubby too!) :biggrin1:


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

It's nearly always the man and his dog around here, although since I've recovered fully from my ankle fusion followed by tendonitis around the opposite knee I do get to go out with Sisko and people give me suspicious looks as if I may be a dognapper!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

So a couple people asked for a photo, and here it is - proof!

This is my 65 year old mechanic ex-biker father walking my 5 lb toy poodle puppy, Cash, this morning.









He's never been a dog person, but my mom has had poodles (and some mixes) since she was a young girl. He's a secret softy for lap dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

FAB...U...LOUS!!!!!!

Love it!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I just saw this thread. Although I am single, if the man didn't walk the poodle, he would not be my man!!! Just saying.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody has been a "work dog" with my brother if I'm away. Picture my mpoo at a construction site among the big burly construction workers, and their big lab and husky type dogs! Even more amusing is that all the guys love Brody and ask about him now that I've moved away! And he has been known to walk Brody a time or two as well!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Caniche thanks for posting that pic. It's great!
Coincidentally, I just found this sticker today and am buying one for my husband. 
Real Men Rectangle Sticker by zefiartshop


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

All laugh around he my hubby will only walk the little one (belle 5lbs.)and I walk kruz 70lbs.


----------



## Reiko (Mar 9, 2013)

*Husband runs the mini poo*

:bump: for a timeless, fun thread.

Occasionally the husband by himself does walk -- or even run! -- with Zukes. He even raves to others about how surprisingly athletic Zuki is, that he's not just a pretty fru-fru dog. They can run for up to 4 miles together without Zuki getting tired (with the occasional breaks for potty).

When he puts on his running shoes, Zuki knows. He starts squealing "OMG I have to go with you, take me, YOU WILL TAKE MEEE!". Zuki knows the difference between his dad's running shoes and other shoes.

When we walk the dogs together, husband generally gets the Zukes so they can romp together. I lumber along behind with Mochi (Bichon). (When Mochi was younger, husband used to run with him for miles too, afro and all!)

Recently, husband tries to ride his mountain bike with Zuki on a leash frolicking by his side (in our suburban residential area). It's rather awkward though. Mountain bike riders often have trail dogs chasing/following them. I often joke with husband that with Zukes, he can be that guy that shows up on YouTube with a small furry poodle chasing him through the forest, instead of the usual Australian Cattle Dog, Pointer, Border Collie, Vizsla, or Ridgeback!

The husband has no qualms about being seen walking, running, or bicycling with a small "fru-fru" furry :smile:


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

I would be more than happy to walk Opie morning, noon, and night, but, at this point in time, my weight won't allow it. I'm just too heavy right now. My knees ache, my back aches, get winded easily. Part of the reason for getting a dog was to get my fat butt out on the road and beat my feet.I'm sincerely working on my weight problem. I plan on being the sole walker of Opie come summer. My wife can come along if she wants. Right now though, she's doing the walks, and I tag along to a point. We've been going to a local park to walk him. They have plenty of benches for me to park myself on. Little by little, right?
MULLY


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats to you Mullyman for taking care of your health ! With determination, you'll get where you want !

As for me, I don't have a man, so I'm the only walker. One day, I hope, but that's another story !


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My hubby takes Zoe out first thing in the morning, he rarely walks her. He has come so far from not wanting a dog to being involved with even a part of her every day schedule, so I will not complain.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband will walk the dogs when we are at events. He loves to walk Sasha, our blind poodle and she is the prissy one! Walking Cesar is just FUN! You can't help but laugh when you watch him walking on a leash. Cesar was apparently trained to heal on the left and not to go in front of you, I sure can't take credit for his training!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

mullyman said:


> I would be more than happy to walk Opie morning, noon, and night, but, at this point in time, my weight won't allow it. I'm just too heavy right now. My knees ache, my back aches, get winded easily. Part of the reason for getting a dog was to get my fat butt out on the road and beat my feet.I'm sincerely working on my weight problem. I plan on being the sole walker of Opie come summer. My wife can come along if she wants. Right now though, she's doing the walks, and I tag along to a point. We've been going to a local park to walk him. They have plenty of benches for me to park myself on. Little by little, right?
> MULLY


That cute little munchkin will have you in shape in no time! Congratulations for getting out there, it really can be a challenge to keep motivated.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Hubby proudly walks Cooper any chance he gets! My neighbors have a toy poodle that looks exactly like Cooper, only smaller. The six foot plus tall husband proudly walks his toy every night and dares anyone to say anything to him. He and my hubby proudly pronounce "real men walk poodles".


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am single, but am lucky as the guys I have dated love my poodles, they carry them as I really do not walk them outside, but do play zoomies inside with them. In the elevator one night my friend 6'7" had my 8pound poodle on a lease for potty time, and I had the other smaller one. There was a wedding at the hotel, a drunk got on the elevator and said Christ your foot is bigger than that dog.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My husband's friends originally said "Dave, a poodle really!". Well Lola now as a neighborhood entourage. Everybody knows Lola! She is elegant , but just an old country dog at heart. We live in the middle of Houston, Texas. My neighbor ran into someone at the airport who she didn' t even know. It turned out they both knew our Lola.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

My boyfriend likes to take credit for Dreamer whenever possible. If he comes to my house its "lets bring Dreamer to the docks". Or if he comes to visit at a dog show he says "let me walk the baby, I love her". He is always trying to show off the pretty white poodle with painted toenails and pretty collars! Its so sweet. Dreamer usually doesn't like men, but she has certainly warmed up to him! He's a keeper!


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Yep Pink Bows, Pink Toenails and all. He will walk the poodles for me and the best thing is when he picks Brandie up from the groomer for me. It is so funny to see him riding thru town in his big pick up truck with a tiny little white poodle all blinged out and pink bows sitting in his lap and looking out the window! LOL 

BeBe


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My husband used to say that we would have a poodle over his dead body. He died leaving me with three children under the age of ten. One of our first purchases with his insurance money was a Spoo; the girls and I really enjoyed that dog. One of my daughters got a poodle pup from the same litter as mine in 2013. We have a wicked sense of humor and made sure to take the new poodle pups out to the cemetery when we visited hubby's grave. Honestly, I think we could have made a convert out of him if we had been given enough time.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Love the shirt/hoodie. DH and I alternate the morning walk and making lunches. DH walks our daughter to school and always takes Chanter. I do after dinner walks unless I tell DH that I am rushed for time and Chanter needs it. I always do the 11pm final potty break walk. So, yes, he walks our poodle!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Of course he does. He loves Her to bits. He also does all the grooming and ball playing.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My husband doesn't do the grooming, but boy of boy he let's me know when she is not looking "fancy" so do my sons! They love to walk her all primped up.


----------

